# Creek fishing around oxford



## Tailwater (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone fished the creeks around/near oxford... There are alot of little creeks around and I've never fished them but i'd like to.....just wondering if there's anything in there..


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I posted about creeks in Ross the other day, its a few threads down. Ross and Oxford are fairly close so maybe You can find some info from the responses to my thread.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I go to school at Miami and live around Dayton and have only fished the 4 mile creek a few times. I have done fairly good around black bridge (even caught a small saugeye or walleye there) and have also done well at the 2 small dams just downstream of that bridge and also around the water treatment plant on the south side of town. Other than that I haven't fished anywhere else down here but would like to.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I fish 4 Mile Creek quite a bit; my son & I have a lot of fun with smallmouth, saugeye and regular creek suspects out there. If it swims in Acton Lake, its in the creek. So you know theres a lot of private property along the creek. Therere usually no problems but I did have somebody tell me to move it along once; that was just upstream of Darrtown. Ive caught some nice ones out there over the years but I wouldnt expect anything particularly big. Last year I stopped going there when things started drying up so I dont know how it is now but Im sure theres probably a lot of fish coming through the dam at Acton.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Harkers Run crosses Bonham Rd Just before you get to Oxford Milford. Mostly it is shallow but it has some holes if your willing to take a hike. Fourty yrs ago as a kid I used to find holes in the summer where bass up to 2 lbs. were holding. I think these days all of the creek from Bonham Rd to where it enters 4 Mile down by Rt 73 is in the nature preserve owned by the university.


----------



## Tailwater (Mar 5, 2011)

All that land is university prop. but i think u could fish it without a problem.. there Is a nice lake off of oxford/milford rd. that u can fish on the univ. property so u should b able to fish the creek. i don't think that creek is near as deep as the one that runs near the stadium...i've seen fly fisherman in there ..i'll prolly try it this spring hopefully


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

I grew up fishing every creek that I can think of in the Oxford area. I also fished the GMR but when I was a kid it was so polluted that all you caught were carp but that was a lot of fun.

I Have fished and waded 7-mile creek from Camden all the way to where it joins up with 4-mile, most people refer to that stretch to the GMR as 4-mile.

My absolute best fishing is where the two creeks meet. If one is lucky enough to find muddy water from one creek meeting with clear water from the other you are in for the time of your life. This is all private property and I have no idea of how easy it would be to get permission these days.

I have fished Indian Creek from Millville to the GMR and 4-mile from the dam at Acton Lake all the way to the GMR. All of these streams have always been great for SM. They tend to dry up at times but you can still find decent holes to fish. I guess my favorite would be 7-Mile. That may be because it is about 50 yrds behind my barn.

Just make very sure of who owns the property you want to fish and get their permission in writing. A lot of this property has changed hands over he years and the newcomers are not fond of seeing strangers on their property. That may sound kind of selfish to some but a few years ago a caught a couple of guys with a 5gal. bucket who were about to transplant their homegrown vegetation near the creek.


----------

